
Eventbrite Claims the Right to Film Your Events – And Keep the Copyright - dsr12
https://www.eventbrite.com/support/articles/en_US/Troubleshooting/eventbrite-merchant-agreement?lg=en_US#8
======
fencepost
So if I have an expensive multi-day conference and hire a well-known band for
a conference at the end of the first day, they get to come in, record, and
sell that as a live concert recording of that band and _I 'm_ on the hook for
making sure they have all the rights to do so.

 _" You are responsible for obtaining, at your own cost, all third party
permissions, clearances, and licenses necessary to secure Eventbrite the
permissions and rights described above, and you represent that you have done
so."_

Edit: major discussion thread
[https://twitter.com/branaby/status/987206339268169728](https://twitter.com/branaby/status/987206339268169728)

------
sverige
This is pretty standard for a contract with a company hired to record events
with photography / videography. High school yearbook photos involve similar
agreements. That is how photographers make money and limit liability. Just
don't try to photograph the license plates at Don Corleone's daughter's
wedding, OK?

~~~
jarofgreen
But EventBrite were not "hired to record events with photography /
videography". They were just involved to sell tickets. This is a vast over
reach and should be removed.

